# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  Uno de los puentes más largos sufre un derrumbe... en China , dónde sino!!!

## jlois

Pues eso , que tanto ir el cántaro a la fuente que al final va y se rompe... esto no es más que un mal chiste y sin ánimo de ofender a nadie pero... esas ánsias de hacer siemore lo más de lo más por encima de los demás , a veces llega a dejar en un segundo plano la seguridad estructural de estas construcciones. Supongo que no es sólo cosa de chinos pero... es que ya llevan seis puentes caidos.




> Un tramo de un puente fluvial en la ciudad china de Harbin, inaugurado en noviembre del año pasado, se derrumbó causando la muerte a tres personas y dejando cinco heridos.
> 
> El accidente ocurrió a las 5:30 hora local en el puente de Yangmingtan, sobre el río Songhua, cuando una de las rampas de la estructura se ladeó y cayó, lo que hizo volcar a varios vehículos que pasaban por el lugar, entre ellos un camión de gran tonelaje. 
> 
> Este puente se construyó con una inversión de 296 millones de dólares, y las autoridades locales presumían de que su longitud (15,42 kilómetros) lo convertía en el más largo del norte de China. 
> 
> El derrumbe provocó preocupación por el hecho de que en apenas un año se han producido seis derrumbes de grandes puentes en China, entre ellos uno en la capital, Beijing. La agencia oficial Xinhua atribuye esta cadena de siniestros a la falta de control de los tonelajes de vehículos que usan estas estructuras, pero también a un frecuente uso de deficientes materiales de construcción, algo que por otra parte puede desprestigiar a una ingeniería nacional que ya edifica estructuras de este tipo en África y Latinoamérica. 
> 
> El puente de Yangmingtan fue construido por la firma China Railway First Group y es uno de los muchos que cruzan el Songhua, importante afluente del Amur (río que los chinos llaman Heilongjiang y que marca la frontera oriental entre Rusia y China, además de dar nombre a la provincia de la que es capital Harbin).




http://www.latercera.com/noticia/mun...-y-cinco.shtml




> Un tramo de un puente fluvial en la ciudad nororiental china de Harbin, abierto al público el pasado noviembre, se haderrumbado este viernes en un incidente que causó la muerte a tres personas y heridas a otras cinco, informa la agencia oficial Xinhua.
> 
> El accidente ocurrió a las 5:30 hora local (23:30 hora española peninsular del jueves) en el puente de Yangmingtan, sobre el río Songhua (arteria fluvial de Harbin), cuando una de las rampas de la estructura se ladeó y cayó, lo que hizo volcar a varios vehículos que pasaban por el lugar, entre ellos un camión de gran tonelaje.
> 
> El puente de Yangmintan había supuesto una inversión de 1.880 millones de yuanes (296 millones de dólares, 235 millones de euros) y las autoridades locales presumían de que su longitud (15,42 kilómetros) lo convertía en el más largo del norte de China.
> 
> Preocupación en el país
> 
> Tras el suceso, la prensa oficial china muestra su preocupación por el hecho de que en apenas un año se han producido seis derrumbes de grandes puentes en China, entre ellos uno en la capital, Pekín.
> ...




http://www.rtve.es/noticias/20120824...o/559703.shtml

----------


## perdiguera

A primera vista y con sólo las dos fotos que aparecen en el mensaje yo diría que lo que ha fallado es uno de los dinteles, mientras que el tablero ha soportado perfectamente el giro y la caída.
Yo pensaría en aprovechar el tablero, tras auscultación del mismo.
Por otra parte, en todas partes cuecen habas, acabo de realizar un informe sobre la caída hace años de un puente en Mallorca, esta vez cayó antes de ponerse en servicio y sin víctimas.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Vaya, ya sabía yo que las cosas de los bazares chinos no eran muy buenas, pero que falle un puente en china es demasiado... Espero que lo lleven bien los familiares de las víctimas  :Frown: 

Saludos

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ellos los construyen, a ellos se les caen.
En Sevilla se cayó uno, el del Metro, nada más ponerlo  :Big Grin:

----------

